# Warrington Nail Trimmer Needed ASAP



## PaleoClipper (Dec 15, 2015)

My friend is telling me her rabbit needs his nails trimmed ASAP. Like, ER stat needs his nails trimmed. But her family doesn't feel comfortable helping her, as the rabbits nails are so long the quick is easily nipped. I live in FL, and as much as I would like to help, I cannot.

Rabbits name is Harrow.
Her name is Rebecca.

Please: if you live near Warrington or D-Town and can help trim a rabbits nails email me! I will give her your contact information so she can contact you. I know this is a round about way of doing this, but she's not on the forums anymore due to medical reasons of her own. 

EMAIL 
[email protected]

Again:
Rabbit nail trimmer assistant needed in Warrington PA. *Emergency status*, contact via Email above.


----------

